# How best to clean old church pew



## lelap (Oct 15, 2011)

During an unfortunate stay in the basement when the humidifier on the furnace sprayed water all over the contents of our basement, my old church pew developed a coating of mildew. I would like to remove the mildew but not affect the finish on the pew as it lends character to the pew.

What is the best thing to use to remove mildew from old wood?

Thanks for any help from anyonel.

lelap


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

My suggestion is to use a mild solution of Murhpy's Oil Soap and a stiff bristle brush. If the finish on the surface is still impermeable it will be fine. If it's porous then, limit the amount of direct contact with the soap solution. Here's a link that has additional info:
http://www.ehow.com/how_7182829_mildew-removal-wooden-furniture.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lelap said:


> During an unfortunate stay in the basement when the humidifier on the furnace sprayed water all over the contents of our basement, my old church pew developed a coating of mildew. I would like to remove the mildew but not affect the finish on the pew as it lends character to the pew.
> 
> What is the best thing to use to remove mildew from old wood?
> 
> ...


I would just use a mild soap solution, like 4 oz of Tide and 8 oz white vinegar in a gallon of water. After cleaning with a rag, wipe with a damp fresh water rag. Dry off with a towel.

For mold, us a weak bleach solution. In my experience, Murphy's Oil Soap doesn't do much for mildew. But, since it was suggested you might try it and see if you get better results than I did.












 







.


----------



## lelap (Oct 15, 2011)

*cleaning mildew off of old wood.*

Thank you so much to each of you that took the time to give me suggestions. I off to clean my pew.

lelap


----------

